# Transporting my hamster!



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm getting a syrian hamster in October, can't wait! However, I am getting it in Scotland and plan to do a 9 hour drive to london with it. Will it be ok, providing we stop to look after it, refill water bottle etc.?


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

how you moving your hamster in a cage or carry case???? 
me personal would not use a water bottle (messy) but use fruit & veg like apples carrots less mess


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

am planning to use a carry case. What do you mean? I can't not give it water for 9 hours!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> am planning to use a carry case. What do you mean? I can't not give it water for 9 hours!


Things like cucumber and such have a high water content so as long as you offer something watery every hour then you shouldn't need a water bottle. All the water bottle does is leak over the bedding so unless your hammy won't eat watery food you shouldn't need a bottle


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh great!
Is watermellon ok for hammies?


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

it can if its a syrian hamster but dont give it a lot or itll have diarehha of its fed watermelon every hour for 9 hrs and make sure theres no seeds in it itd be better to stick with cucumber


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would stick to cucumber, it has something like 90% water content, so will work much better at keeping hammy hydrated then watermellon

i would also put the carrier some where dark ish, so hammy can sleep for the whole journey

i would then recomend you leave hammy well alone for 48 hours when you get home, after you have popped him/her in their cage, to allow them to settle down and adjust to their new surroundings


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, cucumber it is then! I'm going to put a blanket over the case to keep it dark and it'll be in the back seat floor in its cage.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> Ok, cucumber it is then! I'm going to put a blanket over the case to keep it dark and it'll be in the back seat floor in its cage.


personally I always prefer to put the travel cage on a seat with a seat belt around it. at least that way I dont have to worry about it sliding or tipping over going round any sharp bends or if I have to brake suddenly.


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

ooohhh good idea!


----------



## Kao (Oct 12, 2010)

Ditto everyone else. Go for cucumber 
Hammie should be fine for the travel. I've travelled rabbits, guinea pigs, gerbils etc for upto 10 hours in the car before so it should be fine


----------

